# Java und Accessdateien ohne ODBC?



## avlbger (5. Jan 2005)

hallo!

Ist es möglich mit Java (Applikation) auf eine *.mdb -Datei zuzugreifen?
Bis jetzt hab ich nur Lösungen gefunden über ODBC eintrag. Das funktioniert 
auch super, aber ich will ja nicht auf jedem PC eine ODBC-Einstellung vornehmen müssen,
auf dem das Prog läuft.

mfg,

aVlbger


----------



## bronks (5. Jan 2005)

Da steht etwas konkretes mit Erfolgsmeldung dazu: http://kampet.drunken-seals.de/javaforen/new/viewtopic.php?t=572&highlight=access


----------



## DP (5. Jan 2005)

Hallo 

ich glaube das müsste hinhauen. 

try 
{ 
Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver"); 
String filename = "laufwerk:\Verzeichniss\accessdatenbank.mdb"; 
String database = "jdbcdbcriver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=" + filename.trim(); 
con = DriverManager.getConnection(database); 
...bluber blubber noch mehr code 
... usw, usw. 
} 
catch (Exception e) 
{ 
e.printStackTrace(); 
}


----------

